# Yahoo- Doctor! doctor! I think I have irritable bowel syndrome (Times Online)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

If you think you've got IBS don't let your doctor convince you that you're just stressed. There's lots you can do to help yourself, says the Professor of Gastroenterology at the University Hospital of South ManchesterView the full article


----------

